# German female IS recruit facing prison for 'letting slave child die of thirst' in Iraq



## Disir (Jan 3, 2019)

A female member of the Islamic State jihadist group let a five-year-old girl die of thirst in the scorching sun, according to German prosecutors.

While living in then IS-occupied Mosul, Iraq, the 27-year-old German citizen identified only as Jennifer W and her husband had allegedly purchased the child as a household "slave" in 2015.

"After the girl fell ill and wet her mattress, the husband of the accused chained her up outside as punishment and let the child die of thirst in the scorching heat," they said in a statement.

"The accused allowed her husband to do so and did nothing to save the girl."

The federal prosecutors said they had laid the charges of war crimes, murder and weapons offences back on December 14 in a Munich court that deals with state security and terrorism cases.

Jennifer W had first left Germany in August 2014 and travelled via Turkey and Syria to Iraq where she joined the IS the following month.

Recruited to a vice squad of the militant group's self-styled morality police, she would later patrol the city parks of the IS-occupied cities of Fallujah and Mosul.

"Her task was to ensure that women comply with the behavioural and clothing regulations established by the terrorist organisation," said the statement.
German female IS recruit facing prison for 'letting slave child die of thirst' in Iraq

She should face life in prison.


----------



## jehanne1431 (Jan 3, 2019)

Some ideologies can be rightfully termed demonic.     Hard to believe how many have Islamic connections.    That poor young girl suffered horribly, but I am certain she is filled with joy in God's presence now.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 3, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> Some ideologies can be rightfully termed demonic.     Hard to believe how many have Islamic connections.    That poor young girl suffered horribly, but I am certain she is filled with joy in God's presence now.



Really?  I thought you Christians said someone had to be "saved" in order to get to Heaven.  How is that going to happen when the girl was born in a Muslim country, lived a Muslim life, and probably never heard of Jesus except as a curse word.

So, with all that being said, how can you be sure she's in Heaven with God, and not being spit roasted in Hell?


----------



## jehanne1431 (Jan 3, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> jehanne1431 said:
> 
> 
> > Some ideologies can be rightfully termed demonic.     Hard to believe how many have Islamic connections.    That poor young girl suffered horribly, but I am certain she is filled with joy in God's presence now.
> ...



Just how much do you really know about Christianity?    There are serious differences about how one gets saved, who gets saved, and what does it even mean to be saved?      So your  general assumptions about "Christians" lacks scholarship.     I can only respond in short time here to tell you that the Catholic Church teaches many people of all kinds of religion or no religion can make it to heaven.  Ultimately.    I say ultimately because Catholic Church also teaches as dogma the state of purgatory exists where there is a myriad degrees of purification and / or punishment for those not worthy of entering heaven in their present state.   "Nothing defiled shall enter the kingdom" (revelations).    I will not give you Biblical passages or Catholic Council teachings to support all this because I have no time.    But there are also souls in hell and (I believe) a smaller percentage that go directly to heaven.   So do not ask who is saved or who goes where because God forbids man to ever even suggest a sentence upon another soul.    We can safely assume that innocent children will not be perishing in hell.   That is not God.


----------

